# Service/Repair Cyrstal River area



## keekeerun (Dec 10, 2021)

I recently purchased a skiff that has a Tahatsu 20 hp tiller. I'm looking for a service repair shop in the Crystal River, Homasassa area. Was wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Citrus marine is the Tahatsu shop in the area. They are great


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree, Citrus Marine. Great guys


----------



## keekeerun (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks guys I appreciate the help. I’ll reach out to them this week


----------

